# Marine Aquariums > Corals questions and answers >  Christmas Tree Worm

## Gary R

Added a Christmas Tree Worm coral to my main tank today this is also know as a Jewel Stone, this is the second one that i now have in my 150 gal tank.
Its crown comes in a variety of different colours like yellows, pinks, reds, blues, greens, whites, grays and browns; but they are always in pairs. 
Usually, just the crown, which is spiraled in the shape of a Christmas tree, is seen, its body is hidden within the host coral. It has an operculum (top trap door) that covers its tube when it withdraws its crown. If danger threatens, the worm can pull its head down into its tube in the blink of an eye.
There are often several Christmas Tree Worms in the same area, though they do not always live in close groups.
The Christmas Tree Worm is somewhat shy of movement and prefers to be in the shade of rocky overhangs, out of the bright light. It is very intolerant of copper-based medications.
The coloured crown which is the gills are covered in a sticky mucus, and when nutritious food gets stuck on them, it can then be funneled down the spirals to the worm's mouth. The gills also act as a breathing mechanism for the worms.
Since it is purely a filter feeder, the diet of the Christmas Tree Worms should be supplemented with liquid plankton-based foods, like marine snow.
here is a picture of the ones i got and i hope this helps anyone thinking of getting one  

Regards Gary.

----------


## Anne

Nice one...plenty of colour too...
Im quite a fan of these pretty little rocks

----------


## Kirsty

This might sound stupid but can i get the christmas stuff for our tank,  tropical.

Cheers... I know nothin about fish or stuff like this... But i learn something new every day.


And  i like ur pics, they are brilliant.  :Smile:

----------


## Gary R

Sorry Kirsty
these are only for marine setups would not last 2 mins in a tropical tank.

But you could always get yourself a little nano tank and put your hands to marine  :Wink: 

alot of nano tanks come self contained these days and you would only need some live rock, salt and ro water to get you going......then you will have the bug for marine tanks :roflmao:  but i did not say that  :Wink:

----------


## Timo

> Added a Christmas Tree Worm coral to my main tank today this is also know as a Jewel Stone, this is the second one that i now have in my 150 gal tank.
> Its crown comes in a variety of different colours like yellows, pinks, reds, blues, greens, whites, grays and browns; but they are always in pairs. 
> Usually, just the crown, which is spiraled in the shape of a Christmas tree, is seen, its body is hidden within the host coral. It has an operculum (top trap door) that covers its tube when it withdraws its crown. If danger threatens, the worm can pull its head down into its tube in the blink of an eye.
> There are often several Christmas Tree Worms in the same area, though they do not always live in close groups.
> The Christmas Tree Worm is somewhat shy of movement and prefers to be in the shade of rocky overhangs, out of the bright light. It is very intolerant of copper-based medications.
> The coloured crown which is the gills are covered in a sticky mucus, and when nutritious food gets stuck on them, it can then be funneled down the spirals to the worm's mouth. The gills also act as a breathing mechanism for the worms.
> Since it is purely a filter feeder, the diet of the Christmas Tree Worms should be supplemented with liquid plankton-based foods, like marine snow.
> here is a picture of the ones i got and i hope this helps anyone thinking of getting one  
> 
> Regards Gary.


Nice Gary very fragile stuff that, not for the faint harted or the beginer. Hope it grows well for you m8, keep them old ph's high.

----------


## Gary R

Thanks Timo

The one in the first picture iv had now for hmmm 8 months i think and its doing well as you can see by the nice big crowns its got. 
The 2nd one iv only just got and the crowns are only small at the moment, i think the secret of having these corals is having the right fish in your tank as alot of them would eat them.

just to let you all know that i got this 2nd christmas tree off  Thesergeantmajor who owns  Driftwood Aquarium in Bamber Bridge, Preston, lancs. if you are ever passing call in and have a look.

----------

